# Are Nashiki bikes worth resto?



## Tonyt915 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Are Nishiki bikes worth resto?*

So I was driving to work a while back and saw an old bike sitting on side of the road like it was for the trash guy. So I slowed down and noticed it was an Nishiki Tri-A old chromoly lugged frame without wheels but other wise complete. So I decided to stop and make sure it was intended for the garbage before I decided to take it. Well the guy gave me the history of it and told me he was hoping someone would grab it. Said he bought it in the late 70's-80's rode it for a bit then put it in the garage. Well he also had chlorine in the garage and it destroyed the wheelset, chain, and cables so he decided it wasnt worth it to him to fix it. Well the frame looked like it was in excellent condition and ive always wanted a lugged steel bike so I decided to take it. Took it home and soaked it with penetrating oil for a day then cleaned it up besides the cables being in very bad shape the Shimano 600 compents seem to all operate fine and the bearings seem to be good. Well i finally finished my primary bike and was wondering if anyone knows if these bikes are worth restoring. A guy at the lbs said turn it into a fixie since that would be the cheapest solution, but then I would have to stop taking showers, wear torn jeans with sport coats and act a little emo lol. This picture is almost identical to the bike I have except the bike I have has the cables ran internaly and doesnt have the front rack.


----------



## Tonyt915 (Mar 1, 2011)

heres a link to more pics of what the lugs look like 
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://velospace.org/files/t_nishikiatkitchen.jpg&imgrefurl=https://velospace.org/node/12365&usg=__dAsrcvRd7A2KVUA6cenDXBlkdwk=&h=150&w=188&sz=7&hl=en&start=9&zoom=1&tbnid=smZMU56Od5oWIM:&tbnh=81&tbnw=102&ei=ncduTeq7DcqftgeH2qSJDw&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dnishiki%2Btri-a%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Lugged, steel Nishiki's range from excellent bikes to good bikes. I think the Tri-A's were on the upper end.

The term, "restoration" means different things to different people. If the paint is in good shape, then new cables, housings, bar tape, repacking of bearings is DEFINITELY worth while. Maybe a new saddle, too.


----------



## Tonyt915 (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah the paint is in great condition given the age, The saddle and bar tape are still bright yellow. Looks like he didnt ride it much or took good care of it. I already have an extra Selle Itallia slr in yellow that i was going to put on this bike and just leave the yellow leather bar tape. Just didnt know what I was looking at as far as replacing the cables and finding a six speed wheelset.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Tri A is an extremely nice bike....

A Tri A frameset (only) in that color scheme just sold for $200 on eBay... I know because I lost out on the auction


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

high end, maybe... mid-line and lower were bike boom bikes


----------



## Tonyt915 (Mar 1, 2011)

Dave Hickey said:


> Tri A is an extremely nice bike....
> 
> A Tri A frameset (only) in that color scheme just sold for $200 on eBay... I know because I lost out on the auction


Wow, I was thinking with wheels it might be worth $100. Guess it was a good find for free.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

There's an extremely clean Tri-A (complete) on CL here in Phoenix for $275


----------



## Tonyt915 (Mar 1, 2011)

frpax said:


> There's an extremely clean Tri-A (complete) on CL here in Phoenix for $275


hmm, I'm curious if it sells


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm sure it will. If I had the spare cash and room for _another_ bike, I'd probably buy it.


----------



## Tonyt915 (Mar 1, 2011)

my camera broke so took these with my phone but here are some actual picks of the bike. Put my left over Shimano r500 wheelset on it, has all shimano 600 components with Shimano bio-pace crank


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

what does the tubing sticker say?


----------



## Tonyt915 (Mar 1, 2011)

Cro-Mo seamless tubing
Tange 1
Double butt tubing


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Tonyt915 said:


> Cro-Mo seamless tubing
> Tange 1
> Double butt tubing



Amazing find......very well done


----------



## Tonyt915 (Mar 1, 2011)

Dave Hickey said:


> Amazing find......very well done


Im still new to roadbikes, but is there a difference in the tubing or something?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Tonyt915 said:


> Im still new to roadbikes, but is there a difference in the tubing or something?


yes, Tange 1 is a very nice tubeset...


----------



## Tonyt915 (Mar 1, 2011)

oh ok awesome thanks for the info


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice! Get a yellow bottle cage for the down tube & a black cage for the seat tube (and a chain and pedals) and you're all set! Very nice find!


----------



## Tonyt915 (Mar 1, 2011)

frpax said:


> Very nice! Get a yellow bottle cage for the down tube & a black cage for the seat tube (and a chain and pedals) and you're all set! Very nice find!


Never thought about the yellow and black cages thanks for the idea. Still need to find a older wheelset or see if they made 8 or 9 speed downtube shifters so I can use that extra wheelset


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Tonyt915 said:


> Never thought about the yellow and black cages thanks for the idea. Still need to find a older wheelset or see if they made 8 or 9 speed downtube shifters so I can use that extra wheelset


Shimano made Dura Ace 8 spd downtube shifters... maybe 600/Ultegra as well, not totally sure about that. You could always use your current shifters in friction mode, too.


----------



## raleighcomp1 (May 10, 2007)

I've got a pair of decent condition 27" wheels with year-old tires that came on a 1984 Nishiki Prestige - don't recall freewheel specs. [EDIT/not sure what freewheel...]. I converted the bike to fixed with new 700c wheels last fall so these aren't getting any use. 

PM if interested and I can provide more details and pics over the weekend.


----------



## Tonyt915 (Mar 1, 2011)

frpax said:


> Shimano made Dura Ace 8 spd downtube shifters... maybe 600/Ultegra as well, not totally sure about that. You could always use your current shifters in friction mode, too.


So if I switch them from indexing to friction I can use an 8 speed cassette?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Tonyt915 said:


> So if I switch them from indexing to friction I can use an 8 speed cassette?



yes, as long as you are using a 130mm rear hub


----------



## Tonyt915 (Mar 1, 2011)

Dave Hickey said:


> yes, as long as you are using a 130mm rear hub


How do I find that out? I just know they are Shimano WH-R500 that came off my Felt and had a 9 speed cassette.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Tonyt915 said:


> How do I find that out? I just know they are Shimano WH-R500 that came off my Felt and had a 9 speed cassette.



They are 130 mm...no worries.....8 speed will fit fine


----------



## Tonyt915 (Mar 1, 2011)

Dave Hickey said:


> They are 130 mm...no worries.....8 speed will fit fine


Awesome! Thanks for all the info so now I just need a cassette chain and cables. Also what are the little cogs on the derailuer called? One spins freely but one seems like its really stiff so I was going to replace them.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Tonyt915 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for all the info so now I just need a cassette chain and cables. Also what are the little cogs on the derailuer called? One spins freely but one seems like its really stiff so I was going to replace them.


pulleys... Before you replace, take them off and clean them. As long as the teeth are OK, they should last forever


----------



## Tonyt915 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok I will try that, the teeth have very little wear, just didn't know if there were bearing the chlorine might have damaged


----------



## ArmyLTC (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow - I need to move west. I never find anything that good around here, that the salt air has not destroyed. Very Nice


----------



## Tonyt915 (Mar 1, 2011)

ArmyLTC said:


> Wow - I need to move west. I never find anything that good around here, that the salt air has not destroyed. Very Nice


Yeah I'm fairly close to the coast but not close enough for salt water to cause problems. Plus right now people are cleaning out their garages and I'm fortunate enough to live in an upscale area so people replace instead of reuse, got another bike today to play around with. My buddy was going to throw away his 97 Specialized HardRock GX


----------



## durrrell (Nov 8, 2011)

*Late to the party*

I just joined this forum and I'm late to the party from this thread. I just snagged a Nishiki Tri-A and found it is a wonderful bike! Weighing in at only 21 lbs, with all Shimano 600 components. 

I took it to my local DIY bike shop to give it a cleaning, lube adjustments and change a rear tube as I noticed some rubber was sticking out of the tire. I thought at first it was the tube, but it was a broken rim strip, so I just replaced it with the cloth tape variety.One of the volunteers there offered me double what I just paid for my bike... He kept drooling over my bike... surprising as there was also a guy with a de Rosa there... even some of the other volunteers started commenting that the guy was obsessed with my bike... high compliments for the bike. It isn't mint by any means, but it is all original but it shows use by a serious rider with the pro racing tires/tubes and high end lighting and computer that were on the bike.

Cleaned and lubed the chain, greased the brake cables, adjusted the brakes and now it is a really sweet ride. It's a crying shame with all the bike thievery, we have to carry around a 5lb locking system if we want to keep our ride...


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

drool............


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

Nearly identical to Centurion's Dave Scott Ironman model from the mid 80's. Novara sold a nearly identical bike as well through REI they called the Trionfo.


----------

